# Does your Rescue Website address procedures?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

_All rescue websites have information on the dogs themselves. _


This thread is asking if your rescue website gives any information from the nonprofit/501 side? <span style="color: #FF0000">There are probably some questions that many rescues will prefer to not answer in a post, but hopefully they will at least acknowledge a problem to themselves and decide to try to find a solution.</span>


Does your site list any rescue guidelines or policies?

Do you make applications for new volunteer fosters available on-line? Do you state any of your organization guidelines so potential fosters can determine if they want to complete this application? 

How open (transparent) is your organization to the general public?
1) Can anyone go to your site and find general information on how your rescue is set up? 
2) Would they have to go from page to page looking for a contact for additional info or is it easy to find? 
3) If you list other organizations/rescues on your site do you stand behind them? If a rescue on your listing is later found to have been in legal problems how do you handle this? 
a) Do you sever all knowledge -- ie. go to your site and just delete their name and act like it was never listed there? 
b) Do you have a spokesperson from your organization make a statement that you based your original recommendation (posting on your site implies a recommendation to the general public) on incorrect or incomplete information?
c) Do you just not worry about the quality of the rescues listed on your site as long as you can fill up the page and make your organization look more impressive? 

If you post that your organization is pending a 501(c)(3) --
1) How long do you have it listed as such? A couple of months / years / until the website is taken down?
2) At what point do you put up a pending 501 on your site?
a) The day that you become a nonprofit with your State?
b) The day that you start gathering information to submit to the IRS?
c) The day that your secretary or other designated person mails the completed application and requested documents off to the IRS? The day you receive notice that the IRS has received your packet and your application will now be reviewed? 
d) The day that you decide that you may someday maybe want to try to go to a 501 tax status?

On your donation request page do you inform your donors of your tax status? 
1) If you are only nonprofit status do you have it posted on your page that donations are not tax deductible for the donor?
2) If you have your 501 tax status do you give instructions on how the donor may receive a written receipt to take a tax deduction? 
3) On your page do you give any info on how a donor can find out the current financial standing of your organization with your incorporating agency?
4) Does your organization have a valid and current solicitation permit/letter/approval from the state in which you are incorporated as a nonprofit? Do you display or post this information in the manner in keeping with your state regulations?
5) Do you just ask for money and hope that no one ever checks on your credentials or a state agency never discovers your disreguard for procedures?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

[Edited by Admin], yes, yes and yes to so many of your [edit]questions.

[Edited by Admin. Wisc.Tiger, Board Rules]
Am I upset, you bet.

As for taxes, I pay all expenses for my rescues, because my group cannot afford it.

[Edited by Admin. Wisc.Tiger - Board Rules]

Finally, it is not about the financial crap you post. After retiring from the US Treasury my only goal is to save a few dogs. And I doubt any rescue group is in it for profits.

[Edited by Admin.Wisc.Tiger - Board Rules]


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1[Edited by Admin], yes, yes and yes to so many of your [edit]questions.
> 
> [Edited by Admin. Wisc.Tiger, Board Rules]
> Am I upset, you bet.
> ...


Timber you need to get a grip.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

TJ, 

With all due respect (and I really mean that) I do not think this is a constructive way to start a conversation about rescue websites. 

Based on other conversations currently happening in this section (like in the other thread you started), many rescues are very interested in taking what just happened with Ruth Urban and Brightstar and using it to examine the internal workings of their own rescues. However, they are give and take conversations--sharing information, asking difficult but respectful questions, etc. I think your questions are worded in a way that potentially shuts down discussion. 

And *Timber1*, take a DEEP BREATH before you post. And stop bashing the board! There are lots of really great people on here and you have learned much from them! Also, although you may be retired, you have not been working in rescue for very long. There are many of us who have been doing it for 10 or more years!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Barb, the person's original comment was is 100 percent inaccurate and it follows.

So by your post Timber1, I take it your rescue group does not have a BOD or any written policies in place concerning the setup of your home? Number of dogs allowed? Policies on how you manage the care of the dogs assigned to you? No in-house governance checkups? 


_________________________
Why would a modwerator post or say this when the above when it is absolutely 100 percent inaccurate.

Time for a change, yes


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

What in the world is going on?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Deleted my post, though it was ok, I need to just stop repsonding before I say something that gets me banned.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am very frustrated by a few people on this board, who are only here to cause trouble. I do not feel that other members should have to be bombarded constantly with these disrespectful posts/nonsense. just my opinion...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate your feedback. And I know I have gotten great advice regarding my German Shepherds from many on this board. 

However, when someone assumes my rescue group does not have firm standards I will reply. I am a novice, but when I place a dog, it is in a good home for the animal. And like some of you, even my rescue group gets upset when I decide not to place a dog, for the animal,s benefit. 

But, when we are no longer able to express our opinions, especially when someone implies my group is not doing a good job, that is not good for this board.

I will also add that I have been corresponding w


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow!! Where is all of this coming from. I have not once pointed a finger at any rescue or foster on this board. I was simply posting questions and if you go back I even mentioned the fact that many rescues would probably not want to answer here. These are questions posted to just make people stop and think.

Sorry I stepped on toes and sorry I'm stupid and post idiot topics. Geesh!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Editing so it doesn't look like I was talking to myself.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Holy cow.... can we start this topic again? 

I do the website for GSGSR and I think TJ has listed some very good questions that have me thinking about our site and how much info we share with prospective applicants, donor and volunteers. 

I try to look at the site from the outside in, but some of these questions made me realize that like most rescues, I'm asking the public to trust us but not really giving them the info to do so. We tell them our policies and procedures, and we have financial overviews for the last 3 years on our donations page, but we don't have our EIN or NJ Consumer Affairs registration number listed anywhere. Never even thought to do so. Even more of a duh, we give written receipts for all check and paypal donations, but never tell prospective donators that we do. 

Very good points TJ. Thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Thanks for the food for thought.


You are very welcome and glad you were able to get some benefit from this thread.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry I had to lock this thread for a short time for some editing.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For those people who would like to have a discussion on the topic of this thread -- 

From a .pdf info sheet from the IRS website:
Section: Life Cycle of a Public Charity 
<u>Governance and Related Topics - 501(c)(3) Organizations</u>
February 4, 2008



> Quote:*6. Transparency and Accountability*
> By making full and accurate information about its mission, activities, finance, and governance publicly available, a charity encourages transparency and accountability to its constituents. The Internal Revenue Code requires a charity to make its Form 1023 exemption application, Form 990, and Form 990-T, available for public inspection. *The Internal Revenue Service encourages every charity to adopt and monitor procedures *to ensure that its Form 1023, Form 990, Form 990-T, annual reports, and financial statements, are complete and accurate, <span style="color: #FF0000">*are posted on its public website,*</span>



The bold and highligts are mine.


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for posting this. As I've mentioned in other posts, these current discussions are providing plenty of food for thought.

Steph


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I apologize for my earlier post. I couldn't really see the part in red so I thought these were questions you expected people to respond to publicly. Mea culpa.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

That's okay. No, I'm not really that nosy.









I just like to see threads that offer assistance and a sharing of ideas with others. There is enough negativity and trauma in the world that I have to deal with on almost a daily basis. When I come here and the other boards that I am a member of, I tend to go to what I hope are the positive threads.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*For those rescues who list themselves on their websites as 501(c)(3) pending --*</span>

Did you file your 990 or other tax forms with the IRS this year?
Did you know that this current year 2008 is the first year even the smallest of organizations must file?
Did you know that by listing yourself as 501 pending that the general public now has an expectation of being allowed to see your filings?

Again refering back to the IRS website:


> Quote:*While You Wait*
> 
> If an annual exempt organization return is due while the organization's application for recognition of exempt status is pending with the IRS (including any appeal of a proposed adverse determination), the organization must file it, indicating that its exemption application is pending. Like other exempt organization returns, these are subject to public disclosure.





> Quote: *Due Date of the e-Postcard*
> 
> The first e-Postcards are due in 2008 for tax years ending on or after December 31, 2007. The e-Postcard is due every year by the 15th day of the 5th month after the close of your tax year. For example, if your tax year ended on December 31, 2007, the e-Postcard is due May 15, 2008. You cannot file the e-Postcard until after your tax year ends.


----------

